
TinyChat - chintan39
http://tiny.chat
======
ColinWright
So, no details, no screenshots, no explanation, no description, and no
product.

Actually, I'm flagging this. HN needs more actual content and less of this
"let's see if anyone is interested" crap. If you want to gauge interest, write
something with content.

~~~
chintan39
There is a screenshot on product hunt page.

[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/tinychat](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/tinychat)

Actually we have made some different design, we don't want it to get copied
before we launch.

And trust me from the sign up for pre launch, I can tell you people are
Interested.

------
DanBC
There is already a tinychat (and the existing tinychat are scumbags) so a name
change might be useful.

~~~
chintan39
We tried a lot of names , but this name TinyChat fits us best.

True, existing Tinychat is bad . And Names get confused.

But we still love the domain [http://tiny.chat](http://tiny.chat)

